# Dyno tune



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

Anybody with an 06 who has had a dyno tune? How much did it cost? What did you have done or changed? I just looked at a site (www.speedlab1.com) and they wanted $490.00 for four hours.


----------



## Doodad (Apr 13, 2006)

I spent $500 on lt1edit and $300 on the tune from my guy. I think he charges $400 if you don't have the software because it is VIN specific.

This was on an Fbody, but we found 14 more hp.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I had my 02 Z28 tuned. It cost about 480.00 4 yrs ago. The car gained 17 peak hp, but when you looked at the power graph there were places it had 30 more hp down low. The car also got better gas mileage when the tune was done and It passed emmisions testing with better numbers. I think the guy doing it spent 4-5 hrs on it.


----------

